# Workshop backgroundbuilding Vivarium2010 - the result



## MarcoB (2 Apr 2010)

Gday folks, 

I helped the Ukaps guys during the vivarium2010 a bit as one of the crew. Our workshopstand was towards the ukaps stand. This year we repeated the backgroundDIY workshop again maybe because we have some skills.  
For those who don't know our fair: We like to show the visitors practical tips and trics. We build this background "live"
during the fair.

Here's the result sofar:













This easter weekend it will be installed in a tank (if it fits)

Hopefully next year we could meet again with you guys!

greetz, 

Marco van den Boogert
Vivarium2010


----------



## Steve Smith (2 Apr 2010)

That's very realistic Marco, very nice!  Would love to see more info on how it is constructed


----------



## Spanerman (2 Apr 2010)

Same here, any clues to how it was made, do i spot some redmore root in there?

Sam.


----------



## MarcoB (2 Apr 2010)

yeah, its the "spiderwood" but used in a natural way. The gravel is normal aquagravel but it's mixed with laterite (red clay)
,large gravel on top and light gravel on the bottompart mixed extra. 
We will start a website for DIY builders within the next couple of months with a step by step photomanual and materiallist.


----------



## gzylo (2 Apr 2010)

Hi

Nice the tutorial would be great!


Thanks


----------



## MarcoB (4 Apr 2010)

Background's in!

I lost a lot of plants though so scapewise it's not that much now.
Aussie plantowners abroad australia please feel free to donate a cutting :friends: .....
Pics arent the best quality but within a few days I guess everything straightens out again.


----------



## MarcoB (4 Apr 2010)

Connected all the CDM lamps today. This is sunset in the morning. 
Little bit to much light but it takes 15 minutes to get this. Nice shadows, nicely yellow (830) and the fish like it.


----------



## Garuf (4 Apr 2010)

Aww, I thought this was going to be a vivarium. 

What effect are you going for with the single spot light? Will it not give you patches of good growth and patches of indifferent growth. Same with the background, will that not effect the flow making it chaotic?


----------



## MarcoB (5 Apr 2010)

It's just the sunset Garuf. I've got 4 of those spots above the tank. Excepts the sunsets there are always 2 or 3 lamps on.
So every section get enough light. The assimilation of the plants is pretty ok so im not worried about growth. I have to harvest glosso every 4 weeks with only 2 lamps on.
The tankinlet is placed on the left topside, The outlet on the rightbottom. I've got no dirtheapes on the bottom also and besides that, nature is chaotic!


----------



## tomsteer (5 Apr 2010)

Thats brilliant, very realistic. Looking forward to the tutorial.

Tom


----------



## MarcoB (17 Aug 2010)

first tutorials almost ready! It takes a lot of time organising it but within a few months the complete site is ready

Take a look at part one of the nanoscape. comments are more then welcome
http://www.vivariumbackground.com


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Aug 2010)

Wow that looks like it's going to be great. I'll have to have a real good look at next years show!


----------



## a1Matt (17 Aug 2010)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> first tutorials almost ready! It takes a lot of time organising it but within a few months the complete site is ready
> 
> Take a look at part one of the nanoscape. comments are more then welcome
> http://www.vivariumbackground.com



Comments...

Great tutorial so far. Clearly written, and pictures and text work well together.
I am looking forward to the rest of it 

One thing that I think could be expanded upon is is suitable materials to use....

"Never ever use heat in combination with unset PU foam."
I do not know what PU foam is.
Also, if someone has some polystyrene already how can they tell if is safe/good to use? 
Are there different polystyrenes?

I am planning a DIY background, and do have some polystyrene, it is 'packing' from white goods (rectangular'ish shape wedges). Will this be safe to use?

I also want to incorporate bits of rocks (dragon stone) into my DIY background, and, cover it in sand (unipac limpopo black sand), so hope you include how to do those things in the final tutorial.

Great stuff, keep it coming


----------



## chrisfraser05 (17 Aug 2010)

this looks awesome!


----------



## MarcoB (18 Aug 2010)

thanks for the reply. 
Suitable materials is a good tip. I will add some comments in the FAQ section.

For now: not all the foamtypes can be melted. Polystyreen normally is metable. PU foam like roofmate is usable. Mostly the yellow coloured foamtypes aren't meltable. 
Of course it's a choice if you want to use the meltingtechnique. Only using knifes, chisels etc is possible also.

about the expandable PU foam.....don't know the normal term for it in english. We call it "PUR". 
Buildersfoam used for closing gaps etc...


----------



## danmil3s (18 Aug 2010)

i think this is the stuff
http://www.screwfix.com/app/sfd/cat/pro ... 2&ts=62625


----------



## Nelson (18 Aug 2010)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> about the expandable PU foam.....don't know the normal term for it in english. We call it "PUR".
> Buildersfoam used for closing gaps etc...


polyurethane   .


----------



## Mirf (14 Oct 2010)

I have made quite a few fake backgrounds for my reptiles but I don't know how to do it within an aquarium.

With the reps I simply use polystyrene, waterproof tile grout and then several layers of sand and varnish. 

I am rather lost when it comes to suitable materials that can be fully submersed in water, mainly the final sealant. I found out to my cost, after several weeks work, that sealing everything with yacht varnish does NOT work.  

I wonder if g4 pond sealer would do the job?


----------



## MarcoB (7 Nov 2010)

Last saturday I did a workshop at the local aquariumclub in Den Helder. 
Here's the endresult!



We will be back at Vivarium2011 also!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Nov 2010)

Now that looks amazing!!! Any videos or step by step? of the event?


----------



## MarcoB (8 Nov 2010)

will be released soon! We are picking the photo's right now....


----------



## Mirf (9 Nov 2010)

MarcoB said:
			
		

> Last saturday I did a workshop at the local aquariumclub in Den Helder.
> Here's the endresult!
> 
> 
> ...



I'm liking that a lot, that's my kind of build


----------

